# Where can I grab a Weber speaker in Canada?



## pitchshifter (Feb 5, 2006)

Im in Toronto actually. I just want to replace the 8" in my tweed champ clone. Trying to avoid shipping over the border. Anyone know of a dealer in Canada?


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

These guys are listed on the Weber site:

Canada
ONWARD MULTI CORP, INC.
585 Kumpf Drive
Waterloo, Ontario
Canada NJV 1K3
Tel: 1.800.265.2150
Tel: 1.519.885.4540
Fax: 1.519.885.1390
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*WeberSpeakers*

Tried that omcbbq.com site and it's for gas barbeques! 

I poked all over the webervst.com site and couldn't see where you got that info. Is this something new for Ted Weber? My understanding is that he has no distributors at all, non-american or otherwise. Frankly, from his point of view I don't see why he'd need any! Having distributors means having enough room in the price for them to make a profit on the sale too. Otherwise the disti would go broke because most folks would order direct. I don't see how it means any more profit for Ted to set up someone in Canada just to please a few customers (like me too!). 

There is an Eminence master disti for Canada called McBride Speakers. You can link to them through the eminence.com website. They set up dealers (I'm one, and so are a pile of other music stores and repair shops) and warehouse for Canada, which means if your local guy doesn't have stock he can bring it in by overnight courier. Eminence can make money doing this because there is a zillion more speakers sold in the P.A. and hifi world and the guitar speakers are carried along for the ride. High enough volumes make more things possible.

If I'm wrong please tell me about that Weber source for Canada. If true it could save a lot of us the cross-border shipping aggravation!

---Wild Bill


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ted uses US postal to ship to Canada. He's shipped 1000s of speakers here and knows how to make it painless.

5$ brokerage + GST + (PST if applicable) when you go to pick it up. Not bad at all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I e-mailed Weber and asked if they had a Cdn distributor or do I deal direct. Answer - DIRECT. See Jeff's ansxwer above.


----------



## dcour (Nov 9, 2006)

*Weber*

I ordered an 8" Alnico Weber for my '74 Vibrochamp, ordered direct, and got Gerald Weber himself to sign it. Pay the duty and order direct... sounds sweet btw.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Gerald Weber?? Isn't he the amp tech that everyone loves to hate??

Ted Weber runs Weber speakers.



dcour said:


> I ordered an 8" Alnico Weber for my '74 Vibrochamp, ordered direct, and got Gerald Weber himself to sign it. Pay the duty and order direct... sounds sweet btw.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I managed to find Weber speakers for 2 of my amps locally just looking through local classifieds like this site or Craigslist. Just like any other speaker, a lot of people buy them and decide they don't like them before they even get broken in.

As far as I know there is 'distributers' for Weber as Wild Bill said. But I know plenty of people order direct from Weber with no problems. There are several companies I buy from from the US because the only way to really get stuff is through direct order. I never have any problems.

Weber speakers are well worth it. They sound fantastic.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've ordered from Weber a couple of times with no problems (and great speakers too).

It's funny that someone mentioned Gerald Weber (of Kendrick amps). I got an 8" speaker for a champ from him years ago, and it was really good as well.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Songbird on queen st. usually has weber speakers in stock


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bolero said:


> Songbird on queen st. usually has weber speakers in stock


That's possible. It was the only store I could find a 5751 preamp tube (lower gain than a 12AX7). Amp guys on the second floor have a good rep.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

look what just popped up on Montreal craiglist....http://montreal.craigslist.org/msg/232591893.html

no affiliation so proceed accordingly but hope this helps you out.

Andy


----------



## dcour (Nov 9, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Gerald Weber?? Isn't he the amp tech that everyone loves to hate??
> 
> Ted Weber runs Weber speakers.


Sorry, Ted Weber, excuse my brain fart. The speaker sounds excellent BTW and shipping was fairly cheap ($20 I think).:rockon:


----------

